# southern inland sponsorship



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello everyone..just signed up and opened this thread to get some info if possible..i score 50 points and therefore looking to get 10 points from regional sponships..i went through rdasi.org.au website which is the official site and found out that they are asking the applicants to send resume, ielts, assessments, and transcript..without payment.once they accept it they will asked the applicant to again submit all the documents along with the EOI and payment..

I have already sent then the documents without payment ...does anyone have any idea of how long it might take???

FYI. I have my assessment done in 2010 with ielts 6 and its valid until 2015..my occupation is Accountant..

Sorry for my unorganised post..


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

southen inland is nt sponsoring too much.. I guess its fake by govt.. I saw many guys still dont get respond from state.


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

jayptl said:


> southen inland is nt sponsoring too much.. I guess its fake by govt.. I saw many guys still dont get respond from state.


Thanks for your reply mate...
Does anyone here have the same issue???


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes buddy

majority guys dont get response....I guess they only invite family stream 489..


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

jayptl said:


> yes buddy
> 
> majority guys dont get response....I guess they only invite family stream 489..


Do you think i should give them a call?? Its been only 3 weeks since i mailed..
Thanks again..

Is there anyone else who has applied in southern inland for 489 visa ??? Anyone ...????



jayptl said:


> yes buddy
> 
> majority guys dont get response....I guess they only invite family stream 489..


Hey mate.i just received an email from southern inland ..the wordings are " southern inland wishes to recommend you for state sponsorship ....visa subclass 489...we invite you to submit a full application to rdasi with the following documents" ...
now i am going to send all docs with paymnet ...hope i am doing good ...


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

wen did u submit?? and howmuch experience u got in IT??


----------



## you22 (Mar 17, 2013)

Kindly tell us more details..


----------



## Ravi.3836 (Aug 6, 2013)

fanofneymar said:


> Do you think i should give them a call?? Its been only 3 weeks since i mailed..
> Thanks again..
> 
> Is there anyone else who has applied in southern inland for 489 visa ??? Anyone ...????
> ...


Thats good to hear..!! at least someone got invitation finally. Which occupation did u applied for mate? and Have you any work experience? I've applied with 50 points for Sys Admin and this is the third week, still waiting :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:...


----------



## rajj (Apr 25, 2013)

Ravi.3836 said:


> Thats good to hear..!! at least someone got invitation finally. Which occupation did u applied for mate? and Have you any work experience? I've applied with 50 points for Sys Admin and this is the third week, still waiting :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed:...


Hi Ravi,

May we know what is your total Experience & Qualifications in IT & when did you apply for Southern Inland Sponsorship. have you got any response from them.

Thanks in advance.

rajj


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

hello everyone got a grant from southern inland state sponsorship on the 9th of august ..i am an accountant with less than 2 years experience in Bangladesh.
i emailed my docs on 16th june got an approval letter asking for full application on 4th july .
sent all documents with payment on 15th july they received it on 31st.got an acknowledgement letter on 8th august and approval on the 9th august ..it was the Eid day Alhamdulillah ! it took less than 2 months.
i applied from from offshore. my ielts is L-8.5 , R-7.5,W-6.5,S-8. bachelor degree from Australia. Assessing authority NIA now knows as IPA
thank you everyone for helping me..


----------



## Ravi.3836 (Aug 6, 2013)

rajj said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> May we know what is your total Experience & Qualifications in IT & when did you apply for Southern Inland Sponsorship. have you got any response from them.
> 
> ...


I just finished masters of Inf Systems and applied with no exp. Lodged the expression of interest on 26th of June 2013 for System administrator still no response despite the reply email says that we will attempt to respond in 10 business days. This is the 4th week still waiting... ray:


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi ravi..

RCB is totally careless and not client relation gud...I think many people are in quee, especially for Internation students.. I also applied on 29 june, but still no respnose... even chance r less for inivtied for internation student without experience... Just imagine if anyone have experience of 1 yr in Aus,, they why they need to go to apply visa living in village??


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Anybody got invitation from south inland???

reply mate


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

jayptl said:


> Anybody got invitation from south inland???
> 
> reply mate


I got it.read all my post


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

fenny,, i m talking about recent since last month.. I read yor post..

To oz

ya its 4 yr visa..


----------



## fanofneymar (Jul 2, 2013)

jayptl said:


> fenny,, i m talking about recent since last month.. I read yor post..
> 
> To oz
> 
> ya its 4 yr visa..


Do u really think its "fenny"..i was trying to help you..


----------



## mosharafbd (Oct 5, 2013)

*Confusion 489 circulation*

Hi,

Have you anyone applied for 489 visa in Australia? I am a bit confused about their contradictory declaration in both the following link:

(1) NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf (in business.nsw.gov.au)

(2) guidelines-for-submitting-a-skilled-regional-sponsored-subclass-489-visa-application (in rdasi.org.au)

In the first link they have kept the 489 open in Southern Inland for 261313, but in the second link they have kept the 261313 in SUSPENDED OCCUPATIONS. I am a bit confused as the two documents are updated on the same day.

Can anyone please suggest what should I do?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mosharafbd (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi,

I just received my state sponsorship result from 'Far South Coast' as UNSUCCESSFUL. I asked them and got reply that they didn't receive my Assessment result, that's why my application was incomplete. I am not sure they are mentioning the correct reason, or are just collecting money and after a few months they are replying that your sponsorship result is UNSUCCESSFUL by giving you a false reason. I am uncertain because of the following activities:

- I applied in 26 march 2014, and requested them that I will give my spouse's passport 2 weeks later. I gave that on time and got the acknowledgement.
- After a month I am asked that my IELTS result sheet is not there. I sent that immediately and received acknowledgement for that.
- On 4 June 2014, I received a mail that my result is UNSUCCESSFUL because Assessment result was not there.

Now, the question is - if the assessment result is missing in the attachment, then why they didn't inform me at the time they asked my IELTS result sheet. As far as I am concerned, I attached each of the required documents very carefully and my IELTS result (Listening: 6, Reading: 7, Writing: 6, Speaking: 6), my experience (7 years), my profession (Software Engineer) all comply with their requirements.

Can anyone please suggest what I have to do now? Or just I have to blame my misfortune that I invested my time and money in the wrong directory?

Thanks,
Mosharaf


----------



## Tushar_2015 (Jul 19, 2014)

I got invitation on 26 Nov.
Occupation : production Engineer


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

*salam bhai*



fanofneymar said:


> hello everyone got a grant from southern inland state sponsorship on the 9th of august ..i am an accountant with less than 2 years experience in Bangladesh.
> i emailed my docs on 16th june got an approval letter asking for full application on 4th july .
> sent all documents with payment on 15th july they received it on 31st.got an acknowledgement letter on 8th august and approval on the 9th august ..it was the Eid day Alhamdulillah ! it took less than 2 months.
> i applied from from offshore. my ielts is L-8.5 , R-7.5,W-6.5,S-8. bachelor degree from Australia. Assessing authority NIA now knows as IPA
> thank you everyone for helping me..



salam bhai,

i am also coming to queanbeyan in march.

Regards

Khawar hussain


----------



## khawar806 (Nov 19, 2015)

mosharafbd said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my state sponsorship result from 'Far South Coast' as UNSUCCESSFUL. I asked them and got reply that they didn't receive my Assessment result, that's why my application was incomplete. I am not sure they are mentioning the correct reason, or are just collecting money and after a few months they are replying that your sponsorship result is UNSUCCESSFUL by giving you a false reason. I am uncertain because of the following activities:
> 
> ...



have you made assessment from the related board of your qualification from australia.

if not then thats the reason they reject your sponsor ship.


----------



## patvermani (Apr 14, 2016)

hey i have also applied for visa 489 nsw souther inland..was jus wondering whats the best place to live in and work, im from hospitality background.


----------



## dibs450 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Current invitation timeframe*

What's the current invitation timeframe for southern inland?


----------

